# Gauging Interest. NW Winter League?



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

For all you winter golf enthusiasts I'm just thinking of a bit of fun/interest over the dull winter months to keep the Golfing juices flowing. 
If you can't wait for the temps to drop and get out there in your Footjoy Wellies and Snoods then this could be for you..

Its a quite a simple idea due to me being quite a simple person and tbh I'm looking at making it as Straightforward as possible 

*Format- Stableford 

*Best 4 scores to count over the period

*No money involved, League winner just has the Kudos of being the Champ'

*All matches to be played in either winter opens or meets(4 league players minimum for meets) I was going to make it 2 but I thought that could discourage players from attending the Opens which I'll be pushing for a good turnout.

*No maximum amount of games, play as many as possible

*Post your scores after you've played and The league table will be updated at least weekly and posted in a separate thread on here.

*Hopefully try and organise a final/meet at a good NW venue for a presentation. I'll sort a trophy in the meantime.


After a brief look Ive found Theres currently weekend winter opens planned at..

SAOL
Fleetwood
Accrington
Carden Park 
Wychwood park
Silverdale

..And I'm sure They'll be more released over the coming months.

I know its a bit early to be planning this but if its a goer we might as well get it in place, also bookings for the opens will be live shortly.

If you fancy it please state your interest below..

 Also, any flaws that you can see with the above?  (potential players answers only please)


----------



## Odvan (Sep 1, 2015)

Fair play Dave, and as per, I'm game for *almost* anything 

Stick me down!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Fair play Dave, and as per, I'm game for *almost* anything 

Stick me down!
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Matt :thup:

Just to Add...

It says NW but anyone is welcome so long as they're confident of getting the 4 games in. But I would like to keep the meets/opens within Lancs, Cheshire & Merseyside.
Just to keep the numbers manageable. It would also be Full H'cap Stableford.


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2015)

Sure why not, count me in


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 1, 2015)

Good idea, I'm in :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 1, 2015)

If I can get to them Dave, I'll be in.
Thanks for coming up with this.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

Good stuff folks, keep em' coming.
Just a simple league table like this would be updated weekly :thup:

 PLAYER                    Top 4 Scores.     Total

NWjocko.                       0 0 0 0. -0
Junior.                            0 0 0 0 -0
GregBWFC.                     0 0 0 0-0
Odvan.                           0 0 0 0 -0
Qwerty.                         0 0 0 0-0


----------



## Val (Sep 1, 2015)

I wouldn't manage to get 4 games in for definite as all weekends but if space was there i'd maybe come to SAOL for the outing.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

Val said:



			I wouldn't manage to get 4 games in for definite as all weekends but if space was there i'd maybe come to SAOL for the outing.
		
Click to expand...

It'd be good to have you come down with any of the meets or Opens Val. 
Unfortunately though SAOL on sat 7th of Nov isn't a goer, I initially checked on Golf Empire and it's down as an open, but having checked their website it's an invitation day. Even though it's also listed there as an open    They do have some midweek winter opens which are going live in the next couple of weeks.
If the league takes off though it'd be good if you could make it down for a game.


I'm looking to kick it off with an Open at Royal Fleetwood on Sat 1st Nov. 
http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk/competition.php?go=startsheet&compid=2421

I'll just wait and see if we get the numbers to make the league worthwhile before we start booking on. I'll probably play in this regardless though.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 1, 2015)

I can see a MAJOR flaw mate... For some unfathomable reason you've listed a farmers field in your list of Opens.. A boggy mess of sand, building site waste and heroin needles.. Somewhere that Stig would turn his nose up at (The original Stig, not your fancy doo laa laa racing driver Stig.) A hole in the ground that deserves its nickname of "Hellmouth".. Where I would expect to see Buffy and the Scooby gang fighting Spike and Drusilla (geddit?)

I'm in......


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I can see a MAJOR flaw mate... For some unfathomable reason you've listed a farmers field in your list of Opens.. A boggy mess of sand, building site waste and heroin needles.. Somewhere that Stig would turn his nose up at (The original Stig, not your fancy doo laa laa racing driver Stig.) A hole in the ground that deserves its nickname of "Hellmouth".. Where I would expect to see Buffy and the Scooby gang fighting Spike and Drusilla (geddit?)

I'm in......
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry Wolfie, I'm not quite sure where you could mean.
Surely not the NW coastal Oasis known as Fleetwood 

Bring your Bullet Proof Galvins 

Glad your onboard mate!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

* Anyone can arrange a meet, any weekend, pay on the day or otherwise. Opens or not.
Just a case of posting up on here what is planned beforehand. As I said earlier its just a bit of fun/interest over the Winter and hopefully on a couple of occasions we could get a good turnout.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 1, 2015)

I quite enjoyed the Morecambe Open that me, Huds, Stuey and Duffers played last New Year.. Not too difficult a course, brutal cold and me stumping up for Stuey's lunch again.. Good day out..


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Is there any hc limits? If not I'll have a go. Someone's gotta bring up the rear


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 1, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Is there any hc limits? If not I'll have a go. Someone's gotta bring up the rear
		
Click to expand...


There's an arbitrary Scouser limit.. So get in quick before Stuey piles in and uses it all up.. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Is there any hc limits? If not I'll have a go. Someone's gotta bring up the rear
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard Dave :thup: I heard you was no1 up and coming Mexican in the Liverpool area


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			It'd be good to have you come down with any of the meets or Opens Val. 
Unfortunately though SAOL on sat 7th of Nov isn't a goer, I initially checked on Golf Empire and it's down as an open, but having checked their website it's an invitation day. Even though it's also listed there as an open    They do have some midweek winter opens which are going live in the next couple of weeks.
If the league takes off though it'd be good if you could make it down for a game.


I'm looking to kick it off with an Open at Royal Fleetwood on Sat 1st Nov. 
http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk/competition.php?go=startsheet&compid=2421

I'll just wait and see if we get the numbers to make the league worthwhile before we start booking on. I'll probably play in this regardless though.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to  sign on 3 guests at SAOL .....plan on using the country membership more in Winter as we go on mats and they are on a full course and no mats all year.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 1, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			It'd be good to have you come down with any of the meets or Opens Val. 
Unfortunately though SAOL on sat 7th of Nov isn't a goer, I initially checked on Golf Empire and it's down as an open, but having checked their website it's an invitation day. Even though it's also listed there as an open    They do have some midweek winter opens which are going live in the next couple of weeks.
If the league takes off though it'd be good if you could make it down for a game.


I'm looking to kick it off with an Open at Royal Fleetwood on Sat 1st Nov. 
http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk/competition.php?go=startsheet&compid=2421

I'll just wait and see if we get the numbers to make the league worthwhile before we start booking on. I'll probably play in this regardless though.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, if this is Sun 1st Nov, then I'm out (Super Sunday, apparently) but if its Sat 31st then I may well be a goer.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Welcome aboard Dave :thup: I heard you was no1 up and coming Mexican in the Liverpool area  

Click to expand...


Cheers, but don't believe a word of it. I maybe not as bad, but still bad. Just ask, well everyone really...


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Dave, if this is Sun 1st Nov, then I'm out (Super Sunday, apparently) but if its Sat 31st then I may well be a goer.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Matt, your right its Sunday 1st.

There's plenty going on there over the Winter though :thup:

http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk/competitions


----------



## Val (Sep 1, 2015)

Junior said:



			Happy to  sign on 3 guests at SAOL .....plan on using the country membership more in Winter as we go on mats and they are on a full course and no mats all year.
		
Click to expand...

If you plan on a Sunday with a bit of notice I'll come down, really like SAOL


----------



## DaveL (Sep 1, 2015)

Work pending I would be up for this


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2015)

Great idea qwerty, I'll join in mate.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 1, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			It'd be good to have you come down with any of the meets or Opens Val. 
Unfortunately though SAOL on sat 7th of Nov isn't a goer, I initially checked on Golf Empire and it's down as an open, but having checked their website it's an invitation day. Even though it's also listed there as an open    They do have some midweek winter opens which are going live in the next couple of weeks.
If the league takes off though it'd be good if you could make it down for a game.


I'm looking to kick it off with an Open at Royal Fleetwood on Sat 1st Nov. 
http://www.fleetwoodgolf.co.uk/competition.php?go=startsheet&compid=2421

I'll just wait and see if we get the numbers to make the league worthwhile before we start booking on. I'll probably play in this regardless though.
		
Click to expand...


Ignore the philistines Dave.  RFGC is one for the purists so I'm in. 

Winter league a great idea and happy to help with any of the organising / collating scores etc...


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 1, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			There's an arbitrary Scouser limit.. So get in quick before Stuey piles in and uses it all up.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This arbitrary limit is also a good idea. Dave, take note!


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm in bud.... I fancy breaking my royal fleet wood cherry as well.... Count me in.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm game mate.

The way I'm playing, I may have the whole league above me - I'll ask the Bolton fans for some help in getting to grips with that. :whoo:

Just one criticism, but don't take it the wrong way - all these places are 7 hours drive away from Inverness.......

Top man for putting your head above the parapet.:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 1, 2015)

I would be up for I it but not sure how many opens will be open to me, apart from Royal Fleetwood.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

Good Stuff folks, looks like we've got a good amount already but keep 'em coming if possible.
I'll write a list of starters up tomorrow after a decent lie in. For some strange reason I'm working tonight.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2015)

Player.                   Top 4 Scores.       Total


GregBWFC.           0 0 0 0                   0
NWJocko.             0 0 0 0.                  0
Junior.                   0 0 0 0.                  0
Qwerty.                 0 0 0 0.                  0
Liverbirdie.            0 0 0 0.                  0
Bluewolf.               0 0 0 0.                  0
Stu C.                    0 0 0 0.                  0
Huds.                     0 0 0 0.                  0
Odvan.                   0 0 0 0.                 0 
DaveMC.                0 0 0 0.                 0
Louise.                   0 0 0 0.                 0
Karl.                       0 0 0 0.                 0
DaveL.                   0 0 0 0.                 0
Val.      0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0

Heres the current Startsheet folks, Keep them coming..


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2015)

Duffers wants in too.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Duffers wants in too.
		
Click to expand...

Just put him down mate :thup:

Val, I've put you on the league just in case you manage to make it down a few times.We could Maybe even sort a Wallasey & Caldy weekend..
Im yet to take advantage of the reciprocal there.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

Mentioned earlier in thread...

4 balls, who has got the better ball Open @ Royal Fleetwood is on Sunday 1st November. 

Only 23 days away and starting to fill up. Â£25 / pair if anyone's interested?


----------



## Jates12 (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll be interested in the Cheshire opens.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 15, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Mentioned earlier in thread...

4 balls, who has got the better ball Open @ Royal Fleetwood is on Sunday 1st November. 

Only 23 days away and starting to fill up. Â£25 / pair if anyone's interested?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, am working.


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 16, 2015)

Stick me down for this please.

If people are available on Friday's there's opens at Knott End (1st Friday in month), Longridge (2nd Friday in month) and Morecambe (4th Friday in month).

Past experience says you've got to get in early for the SAOL opens over winter.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 18, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Stick me down for this please.

If people are available on Friday's there's opens at Knott End (1st Friday in month), Longridge (2nd Friday in month) and Morecambe (4th Friday in month).

Past experience says you've got to get in early for the SAOL opens over winter.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this so apologies for lack of reply. Work gets in the way of all those dates unfortunately!


----------



## the snookster (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm interested in playing and am just about to join Preston but don't have a valid handicap yet, is that problem?


----------

